

ShowHN: I made a Zen Garden with Canvas / Clojure / Noir - andrewvc
http://rocksandsand.com/

======
roel_v
What does it do? Just draw shapes on a canvas or did I miss something?

------
balac
Theres a pretty basic flaw, I can draw over the rocks.

~~~
andrewvc
True, I was having some issues with bubbling the events up correctly while
dragging over the canvas, so I wound up just merging the rock images in once
dropped. That's also why you can't move them once placed.

It's something I'll be fixing when I get the time.

